# Check out my homies new interior...



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my homies car. It just got done recently. Let me know what you guys think. :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

MORE PICS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7264759
> *MORE PICS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

looks badass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 14 2007, 08:41 PM~7264791
> *looks badass
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dash.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

now thats old school.. uffin: nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Headliner.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The trunk got done too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Feb 14 2007, 09:44 PM~7264821
> *now thats old school..  uffin: nice.
> *


  GANGSTA HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 14 2007, 08:53 PM~7264938
> * GANGSTA HOMIE
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Next on the list is the pumps. :0


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

damn i love seenin custom interior like that whoever did that did their thing


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

NACHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ALL YOU NEED ARE SOME TV SCREENS AND A FEW PISTOS Y LISTO :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Is that a 67' or 68' ?


You got an exterior shot ?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah i like that


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice work, :biggrin:


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

:thumbsup: Nice and Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 15 2007, 11:24 AM~7268448
> *Is that a 67' or 68' ?
> You got an exterior shot ?
> *


Nope. It's a 76 Glasshouse... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 15 2007, 03:19 PM~7271131
> *Nope.  It's a  76 Glasshouse... :cheesy:
> *


  But I didnt get a pic of the car.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice....


----------



## LowGuy (Nov 15, 2006)

That shit is tight homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn that's nice, can you get some pictures of the whole Car?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

if your peps dont mind how did it run him


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Old school is so cooool!! i am button tufting my interior of my 86 monte ss in the similar way, right on man way to go!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

man that looks comfy... i would like to get tied up n thrown in that trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I APPRECIATE THE OLE SCHOOL, BUT DEFINATELY NOT GONNA GET MUCH NOWADAYS AT SHOWS FOR THE INTERIOUR. AND IT IS GONNA BE A BITCH TO SELL IF HE DOES, YOU GOTTA BE OLE SCHOOL TO REALLY LIKE THAT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

it looks clean as fuck...how much did that run him


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## chopperdogg69 (Jan 9, 2007)

hell ya looks sick.where can i get some front seats like that?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

oooooooowwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeee


----------



## f5jetmech (Feb 13, 2007)

damm that looks like a coffin. thats straight up paisa. but hey if thats what you like then who cares what every one else thinks,right. car like that i would of went with the og interior, maybe leather but still keep the original design. keep the factory radio (hide the real deck in the glove box). maybe when the sun fades all that you can go back to factory interior. gotta stay OG


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 19 2007, 04:27 PM~7300679
> *Damn that's nice, can you get some pictures of the whole Car?
> *


As soon as I see the car again I will take pics of it for you guys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 19 2007, 04:27 PM~7300679
> *Damn that's nice, can you get some pictures of the whole Car?
> *


I will ask him for you guys wondering how much it cost. He told me but I dont remember.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 20 2007, 08:07 PM~7312589
> *I APPRECIATE THE OLE SCHOOL, BUT DEFINATELY NOT GONNA GET MUCH NOWADAYS AT SHOWS FOR THE INTERIOUR.  AND IT IS GONNA BE A BITCH TO SELL IF HE DOES, YOU GOTTA BE OLE SCHOOL TO REALLY LIKE THAT
> *


its not for sale anyways. No biggie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by f5jetmech_@Feb 28 2007, 09:12 AM~7372447
> *damm that looks like a coffin. thats straight up paisa. but hey if thats what you like then who cares what every one else thinks,right.  car like that  i would of went with the og interior, maybe leather but still keep the original design.  keep the  factory radio (hide the real deck in the glove box). maybe when the sun fades all that you can  go back to factory interior. gotta stay OG
> *


How many coffins have you seen? :dunno: Paisa would be if he did the same thing but in swearl velour (sp?). :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Looks Good Bro....


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

IT LOOKS REAL HOOOOOT. NO I MEAN REALLY HOT IN THE MIDDLE OF SUMMER. BUT REALLY, LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE REALLY ENJOYS DETAIL GREAT JOB SURE LOOKS EVENLY PADDED TO. NEAT AND CLEAN AWESOME COLOR CHOICE TOO.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I found this in another topic but heres what the car looks like.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

sick


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks very good homie!! good to see the old school interiors still getting done!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Mar 12 2007, 02:31 AM~7459593
> *Looks very good homie!! good to see the old school interiors still getting done!!
> *


X2 I miss the velour/velvet. I'm doing my next 3 interiors in it. This is lowridin, not just cadillacin'. I dont see why people are so set on factory style vinyl/leather interior, problly cause they can buy em cheap from resto places, and just say they are better as an excuse as to why its the same interior the senior citizens have in there full size's.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

thats what im talking about! thats bad to the bone my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 09:55 PM~7264956
> *Next on the list is the pumps.  :0
> 
> 
> ...





Once Nacho gets lifted the trunk will be complet


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 09:55 PM~7264956
> *Next on the list is the pumps.  :0
> 
> 
> ...





Once Nacho gets lifted the trunk will be complete


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 02:48 PM~7398198
> *I will ask him for you guys wondering how much it cost. He told me but I dont remember.
> *


Still trying to get him to tell me how much. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2007, 09:04 PM~7581243
> *Still trying to get him to tell me how much.  :biggrin:
> *



*I know the price *


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

That's a fucking BAAAAAAD interior :thumbsup: Is the exterior solid or patterned? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by f5jetmech_@Feb 28 2007, 10:12 AM~7372447
> *damm that looks like a coffin. thats straight up paisa. but hey if thats what you like then who cares what every one else thinks,right.  car like that  i would of went with the og interior, maybe leather but still keep the original design.  keep the  factory radio (hide the real deck in the glove box). maybe when the sun fades all that you can  go back to factory interior. gotta stay OG
> *


 :twak: YOUR A HATER HOMIE YOU PROUBLY CANT EVEN AFFORD SOME WORK LIKE THAT EVERYONE TO HIS OWN OLD SKOOL IS MAKEING A COME BACK EVERYTHING ALLWAYS COME TO A FULL CIRCLE O.G MY ASS HOW MANY CAR SHOWS DO YOU GO TOO AND SEE THE SAME KIND OF CAR ALL O.G BIG FUCKEN DEAL CUSTOM IS THE WAY TO GO YOUR PROUBLY SOME YOUNG FOOL BEARLY STARTING TO LOW RIDE AND DONT KNOW WHAT LOWRIDEING IS ABOUT IM ALSO GOING OLD SKOOL JUST LIKE OLDIES IT WILL NEVER DIE!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE WORK HOMIE LOVE THE OLD SKOOL LOOK IM DOING MY NINE OLD SKOOL TOO ITS IN THE SHOP NOW SHOULD BE DONE THIS WEEK ANY ONE WANT TO SEE SOME MORE CLEAN OLD SKOOL CHECK OUT "TOP OF THE WORLD ELCO INTERIOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

now thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Thats true lowrider. I grew up with that style. Im happy its still being kept alive. Im working on a 66 myself. I want the interior just like that but red. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My homie doesnt have a computer but he wants to say thanks to everyone.


----------

